# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Hasan Ceka

## Albo

*Apollonia*

Hasan CEKA, 

Një ndër qytetet më të lashtë dhe më të rëndësishëm të vendit tonë, ka qenë Apollonia. Ky qytet i themeluar më se njëzet e pesë shekuj më parë (në vjetin 1966 kishte për të festuar 2550 vjetorin) nuk është më. Sipërfaqen e kodrës, mbi të cilën ngrihej dikur qyteti më i madh dhe qendra kulturave më e rëndësishme e bregut lindor t'Adriatikut, e mbulojnë sot pjesërisht ara drithi të mbushura me një lemeri të madhe copash tjegullash, pjesërisht e lëndina plot ferra e kaçube. Vetëm disa gërmadha të paka, dëshmitë e vetme të jetës dhe të madhështisë së dikurshme të qytetit, shifen aty këtu mbi këtë kodër, që ngrihet në jugë-lindje të fshatit Pojan të Fierit ose fshihen ende në tokë e presin të zbulohen nga kazma e arkeologut.
Kodra, mbi të cilën ngrihej qyteti i Apollonisë bën pjesë në vargun e lartësive të Mallakastrës, që zgjaten në drejtim të veri-perëndimit për nga deti, por shkrihen në fushë shumë kilometra para se të arrijnë brigjet e Adriatikut. Nga Fieri, Apollonia është vetëm 10 km. Larg, kështu që në stinën e verës mund të vizitohet fare lehtë edhe më këmbë. Për këtë qëllim mjafton të ndiqet udha Fier-Seman, deri tek ferma "Çlirimi". Së këtejmi merret udha e fshatit Radostinë, që duket në krahun e majtë; për një gjysmë ore arrihet mandej në godinën e manastirit të Shënmrisë, ku është vendosë muzeu, që përmbledh në gjirin e tij shumë nga sendet arkeologjike të gjetura në vazhdim të gërmimeve. Vizituesit i pret këtu një guidë, një udhëheqës, që e ndihmon dhe i shpjegon atij qoftë monumentet arkeologjike të zbuluara në gërmimet, qoftë sendet e ekspozuara në muze. Me automjet Apollonia mund të vizitohet në çdo kohë e stinë nga ana e Levanit (mbi rrugën Fier-Vlorë) nja 10 km., larg nga qyteti i parë, kurse në verë rruga mund të shkurtohet duke ndjekur rrugën Fier-Seman në drejtim të fshatit Pojan.
Megjithëse në vijë të drejtë ndodhej afër tetë kilometra larg bregdetit, Apollonia ishte liman dhe lidhej me Adriatikun nëpërmjet lumit të Vjosës, i cili në ato kohë rridhte pranë qytetit dhe u lejonte anijeve të hidhnin hekurat e tyre vetëm 1800 m larg mureve të tij.
Prej banorëve të parë që ishin helenë nga origjina, qytetit u quajt Apollonia, në shenjë falënderimi kundrejt perëndisë Apollon, i cili, si mbrojtës i bujqësisë dhe i blegtorisë, ishte njëkohësisht edhe mbrojtës i kolonistëve. Për rreth Apollonisë banonte fisi i fuqishëm ilir i Taulantëve, pa pëlqimin e të cilëve kolonistët helenë, që u ngulën për herë të parë këtu dhe themeluan qytetin, nuk do të kishin mundur të qëndronin. Ngritja e qytetit në mes të një krahine të pasur të banuar nga ilirët siç ishte kjo pjesë e Myzeqesë, që kufizohet me Mallakastrën lë të kuptojsh se helenët e parë, që ranë në kontakt me popullsinë vendase, kishin qëllime thjesht tregtare, gjë që ishte në interesin e të dy palëve. Me forcimin e mëtejshëm të qytetit me kolonistë të tjerë erdhën edhe një tok zanatlinj, por edhe bujq e blegtorë, që çfrytëzonin tokat e kullotat për rreth qytetit, të cilat nuk i pushtuan me forcë, por ia u dhanë ilirët në shkëmbim me prodhime t'artizanatit grek apo në bazë të marrëveshjeve të tjera. Ndër zanatllinjt një rol me rëndësi luanin muratorët e gurë-gëdhëndësit si dhe poçarët. Të parëve, që ishin njëkohësisht edhe arqitektë, u takonte të ndërtonin jo vetëm shtëpiat e banimit dhe muret e para mbrojtëse, që i siguronin këto nga sulme eventuale ilire, por edhe godinat me karakter zyrtar, nër të tjera tempujt e atyre perëndive, që adhuroheshin nga banorët, në ballë të të cilëve qëndronte Apolloni dhe e motra Artemizi, hyjnesha e grigjeve dhe e gjuetisë. Poçarët ishin po aq të domosdoshëm mbai enët e përdorimit të përditshëm pregatiteshin kryesisht prej balte të pjekur. Me gjithë këtë një tok sende t'artizanatit, veçanërisht enë luksi, duke përfshirë edhe enë prej balte të pjekur ishin të pikturuara artistikisht në sipërfaqe vijoshin në fillim kryesisht nga Greqia d.m.th., nga vendi ose më mirë të themi nga qytetet e origjinës së qytetarëve të Apollonisë, kurse në shekujt e mëvonshëm edhe nga viset e botës greke veçanërisht nga kolonitë greke të bregdetit perëndimor t'Adriatikut....

_*Pjesë nga libri "Apollonia"_

----------

